# Excel 2003: Mehrere Druckbereich auf einer Seite ausdrucken.



## hauke1981 (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi ich habe in einer Excel Datei mehrere Spalten in einem Druckbereich zusammengefasst. Leider druckt es mir für jeden Bereich ein neues Blatt aus, ich will aber die markierten Druckbereich auf einer Seite haben. geht das

Grüße


----------



## duckdonald (1. Dezember 2008)

Datei -> Seite einrichten...
Skalierung: Anpassen: *x* Seiten breit *y* Seiten hoch

ODER

Seitenansicht -> Seitenumbruchvorschau
und dort die blauen Linien nach Bedarf verschieben


----------

